# Keefer, Halo, Kayla, Lancer, at the BEACH!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It's a beautiful sunny weekend here in the Bay Area, so we decided to go to the beach yesterday, and met up with Samuel with Kayla & Lancer. It was cool and foggy on the coast which made getting decent pictures a challenge, especially the long zoom shots, but the dogs didn't mind, they had tons of wet and sandy fun anyway!









The dogs are impatient to get down to the water










Kayla & Lancer










Keefer & Halo



















Herding dog convention










Time to hit the waves!










Keefer, Halo, & Lancer in the ocean










Kayla on the sand










And Lancer










And Halo










Keefer & Halo have fun in the water














































Lancer bodysurfs




























Samuel throws the ball for the dawgs










Everybody










Just Keefer




























Just Halo




























Halo waits for the slow humans to catch up on the long climb back up the dunes










Happy, tired, wet, sandy dogs - priceless!!!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Deb looks like your guys had a blast. Halo is getting so big. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm amazed at how much Halo grows each time you post pics. Just Keefer is another reminder of how gorgeous he is and Lancer bodysurfing is pretty cool.







Lucky you to be able to go to the beach, i.e. it's damp, rainy and in the low, low 40's here.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Beautiful photos- I love the sandy head shots. Halo is such a cute little girl- It looks like she and Keefer have really bonded, at the neck.








j/k- you can tell how much she loves her big brother.


----------



## eljudo (Aug 20, 2007)

Beautiful dAwgs!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE your dogs! I would really love a long coated GSD as our next dog... although I think it'll take some time to convince John.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSDBeautiful photos- I love the sandy head shots. Halo is such a cute little girl- It looks like she and Keefer have really bonded, at the neck.


Yep, pretty much! Now that she's bigger and faster she can keep up with him....or I guess you could say she can slow him down enough by latching onto him like a leech that she can usually stay with him, lol!

Her face was all sandy because Keefer rolled her a couple of times.







Not that she didn't deserve it! 

Marlene, it amazes me too - we were at the beach with her for the first time just 3 weeks ago, and the difference is amazing, both in her size and the darkness of her coat.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

A bunch of awesome shots as USUAL! 

But the 2nd pic is definately a "framer"".


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay, you've just gotta quit feeding Halo...she's getting too big!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Halo is getting to be as much a water-puppy as Keefer is! Handsome boy and stunning lil Miss Halo is getting b-i-g! Look at her sable coat changing. It looks like they all had a super time. Droooooooollllling over Keefer as always.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

What a great bunch of pictures! I like the one where they are all headed into the water, they remind of a bunch of surfer dudes headed out to catch some waves. A beautiful bunch there, I like the little corgie heading up at the end of the pack in your one pic too, so cute!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom


One of these things isn't like the other ....









Awesome pictures of the dogs as always


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL, I see Halo (AKA Bella the vampire dog) is at it again









Does Kayla and Lancer get the enjoyment of a little vampire dog biting their necks (and being taken into the afterworld









Great pics, first pics I have seen without sun, very cool pics.

As usual, all the GSD's look awesome.

LOL, love the little Corgi, looks abit out of place, but probably not in personality.

Keefer looks great, being a good big brother.

Halo









Loki wants to whisper secrets into her ears


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Love the pics


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Great photos! Everyone looks like they had a wonderful time! Boy, do I wish we would have joined you yesterday. We had a great time wine tasting, but the next morning, we discovered that Heidi got bitten while at daycare (I have a thread about it in the Health section).

Anyway... all of the dogs look so happy. It's cute how the siblings really hang around each other. Halo is getting bigger and bigger! It cracked me up hearing about how she was hanging onto Keefer like a leech! What a good, patient brother he is! And Kayla and Lancer are looking really good too. What a hearty group of water-loving dogs they all are!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a great set of pictures! The sandy tongues are especially funny. 

Halo has a sound effect in my head. Every time I see a picture of her going after Keefer's neck I hear a loud "CHOMP!"


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What happy dogs! They are ALL drop-dead gorgeous! They are all so lucky to have such great homes, and to be able to go to the beach. 

I miss living on the coast, and the beach. I still have one to two feet of snow here, though it is supposed to rain for the next few days, which will melt it away and replace it with mud. 

Can't wait!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Jasper007LOL, I see Halo (AKA Bella the vampire dog) is at it again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Keefer gets that special honor.











> Quote:Great pics, first pics I have seen without sun, very cool pics.


It's not at all unusual for there to be fog at the coast, sometimes very dense. Today would have been the better day, it was a good 15 degrees warmer, and from the FF webcam shots I saw this morning and just now, it was pretty clear as well. But we had other plans today, and yesterday was a good day to be gone for a while since we had the carpets cleaned in the morning. It wasn't that bad though, it actually looked colder than it was because there wasn't much wind.



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowHalo has a sound effect in my head. Every time I see a picture of her going after Keefer's neck I hear a loud "CHOMP!"


What, not the theme from Jaws?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Gorgeous dogs, gorgeous pictures!


> Quote:Happy, tired, wet, sandy dogs - priceless!!!


Nothing says happy like a tired wet german shepherd with a ball in their mouth!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...not sick, just green with envy.

please tell me how _i've_ managed to go to the beach twice this weekend, but without the dogs
















to birthday parties and la county laws. i will make it up to mine this weekend (97 tomorrow).

very nice photo set & the first solo headshot of keefer is my new favorite.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Debbie,

I assume you now take the new ride to the beach these days


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nice pictures!!! I love that darling little Corgi tagging along too. I see Halo is still attached to Keefer's neck in most of the pics! What a little shark.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

beautiful dogs and pictures!
Awesome closeups to!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

You got some great shots out there, Debbie.



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> Her face was all sandy because Keefer rolled her a couple of times.
> 
> 
> ...


There was at least one take down by Miss Halo during those romps though! She gives as good as she gets with Sir Keef. 

It was fun and the dogs wore themselves out with the water play-the surf was up more than we expected with the tide going out but it certainly didn't deter anyone (except us humans!) from getting in the water and barreling through the waves.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like a blast was had by all!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Jasper007Debbie,
> 
> I assume you now take the new ride to the beach these days


You know what they say about assumptions....









They do get to ride in my car, but not when there's mud or sand involved. I got a backseat cover, and a cargo area mat, so clean dry dogs are approved for transit.











> Originally Posted By: Everett54It was fun and the dogs wore themselves out with the water play-the surf was up more than we expected with the tide going out but it certainly didn't deter anyone (except us humans!) from getting in the water and barreling through the waves.


Yeah, no way would I be going out there! I was surprised that the surf was so rough at low tide, usually it's only bad if the tide is up. I figure they've all got four feet, a lower center of gravity, and pound for pound they're at least twice as strong as I am, so as long as they don't go too far out I don't worry about them.


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

I love the constant attachment at the neck. way too cute.


----------

